# Difference between Degree on Framing Nailers



## Rustbucket

Californiadecks said:


> Why do they even make clipped head nails?



They were designed so you could fit more nails in the gun and/or use a shorter magazine. Round head nails are spaced farther apart, so only about half the amount of nails for the same length strip.


----------



## wallmaxx

Californiadecks said:


> Why do they even make clipped head nails?


Last time I checked, WA state doesn't allow clipped head nails anymore. I have tried to pull a nailed board apart once or twice where the head of the clipped head nail pulled through the wood. Maybe that's their issue with them.

I used to use a Hitachi NR90AC3 with .131 HDG 21 degree, full round-head 3 ¼". Then on more serious framing, sometimes busted out the .148 or .162 HDG, full round-head 3 ½"

What has been said so far is dead on. Gun makers try to squeeze the magazine size to make smaller and lighter guns (marketing). I love that there is such a place where such competition exists. Innovation is awesome. Along that line.......I'd like to hear how the 400 psi Max SuperFramer is. Pros.........cons?


----------

